# waterfest July 19th & 20th



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

You know the deal yada yada yada...
Whos showing whos going?
Looks like this year people are comming out more then last year.
I was the only mod2 beetle last year and was stuck with the passats.
Looks like i will be there Sunday with unless something goes wrong again.
<nock on wood>


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: waterfest July 19th & 20th (FastAndFurious)*

"Ruf Bug's" still not gonna be ready!








I'm shootin' for the Fall Show 'N Go!
"Hollywood"


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: waterfest July 19th & 20th (HollywoodsBug)*

ill be there sunday showing not sure what class im gonna fall under.....do you need to pre register or can you register there?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: waterfest July 19th & 20th (NB_Turbo1)*

I wont be making it. Prior engagements suck when your the tag along and don't have the choice to change the date. See everyone at h2o!


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: waterfest July 19th & 20th ([email protected])*

Still undecided..I Still need to see what I can get done this weekend before deciding if it warrants the drive alone. There is still plenty left on my plate for this stage of work, and at best I'd probably only scrape together something that could hide out in exhibition..that is if I feel like gettign up early enough on my only day off.


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: waterfest July 19th & 20th (FastAndFurious)*

Has anyone shown at waterfest before?
Is there a New beetle class or is everything just like thrown together?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: waterfest July 19th & 20th (NB_Turbo1)*

You can still pre-register and pick up your registration the day of the show. You cannot register at the show.
Well my car is never finished either but i still manage to show up and compete.


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: waterfest July 19th & 20th (FastAndFurious)*

yea i just registered today, and whos car is ever finished??


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: waterfest July 19th & 20th (NB_Turbo1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NB_Turbo1* »_ and whos car is ever finished?? 
















Certainly not mine..


----------



## mmmmarquez (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: waterfest July 19th & 20th (13minutes)*

i will be there again this year but i am not showing ...my car is still in the paint shop ...but i am leaving Houston on Thursday and will be there...


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: waterfest July 19th & 20th (mmmmarquez)*

i won't be there.


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

I missed the registration deadline, so I guess I'm not going :/


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (ginanana)*

I'm out as well.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (13minutes)*

Too bad it doesn't look like there's gonna be much of a NB turnout!








Oh well............there's always the Fall Show 'N Go








"Hollywood"


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Won't be there or H2Oi this year. Major makeover on the NB. Hoping to premier it at Southern Worthersee '09. Looking forward to Waterfest next year though.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: waterfest July 19th & 20th (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_"Ruf Bug's" still not gonna be ready!








I'm shootin' for the Fall Show 'N Go!
"Hollywood"









same here.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: waterfest July 19th & 20th (water&air)*

well i was placed in nb mod2 so i know there has to be at least a few in mod2, which is more then last year. Last year i was the only mod 2 beetle and ended up being with the mod2 passats and won that category too. They looked kinda pissed i was in there








Oh well, seems like the NB crowd is showing up less every year.
I understand Waterfest is too much effort and they are way too picky but I still feel this is the best show on the east coast. h20 is great too but I hate to drive on grass after i spend a week cleaning the car


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: waterfest July 19th & 20th (FastAndFurious)*

i still wish i could be there ... that is all.


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

I was just told registration was extended til tonight - now I gotta decide if I'll go. If I do, I'll have to get up at like 4:30 in the morning on Sunday, bleh


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

Ok, now I'm going







See you guys there. Not sure what category they're putting me in, but I imagine it'll be mod1


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (ginanana)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I did the same thing for h20 last year, i got up at 4;30 and drove there in sunday morning


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

I've never been and I probably never will be.








Watch out for some sexy Dubs with Nova Scotia plates though. Our local scene is getting a lot of representation down there this year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

Looks like I'm ready, got a 10x10 tent today at target. I'll be the beetle under the white tent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm the red beetle under the blue tent







Thank god for tents, especially at etown


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)

*Re: (ginanana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginanana* »_I missed the registration deadline, so I guess I'm not going :/


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (PzwoTDI)*

it was a hot day, with a lot of nice cars
here are a few pics I took. I ended up getting 1st place in Mod 2, EVZBUG was 2nd in mod 2 and the 3rd registered car for MOD 2 never showed up. I'm no photographer or have a good camera so bare with me


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

congrats bash! car looks super clean!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

there would have been a lot of red bugs if I could have made it ... Congrats on the 1st place!


----------



## ginanana (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I've never seen so many red beetles show up to a show -- and all in a row, at that


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (ginanana)*

they were hatin on my non red beetle haha


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (NB_Turbo1)*

Congratulations Fast&Furious! Nice to see a strong Beetle contingent representing at Waterfest. Love the Mk3s and Mk4s as well. Looks like good times


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (vdubstar)*

Congrats to FastandFurious and Evan!







Nice job guys. Sorry I missed ya. Am hopin' to have the Ruf Bug finished for the Fall Show 'N Go. Got's lotsa nice surprises commin!!








Hey, what kinda seats are those in the platinum beetle??
"Hollywood"


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

thanks guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
There was no platinum beetle there. Maybe the seats you are looking at in the gray corrado? They are the euro recaro audi a8 seats which i believe they no longer make and are very hard to come by. Its an older version of the new recaro sportster cs seat thats what i heard.\
i could be wrong


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

I think he was talking about this car:








It might just be the pic but it looks kind of grey to me.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

Yeah that's the car. What kind of seats are they? Would love to hear about 'em.
"Hollywood"


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

LOL THATS MY CAR

Recaro Sportster CS black leather


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_LOL THATS MY CAR

Recaro Sportster CS black leather








those seats are hot


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (gt2437)*

Damn Bash, get a Flickr page..[exceeded daily bandwidth->






















]


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (13minutes)*

click <save as> host on newbeetle.org = link here lol
haha


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Yo Bash,
Sent you an email.
"Hollywood"


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

scores are up on waterfest.net if anyone cares.


----------



## b-double-e (May 30, 2004)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

congrats F&F!!
your car looked quite tidy!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
.
.
btw, great piks too, apparently from what ive seen, TH lines are becoming the new BBS RSs (hott, but everybody has them)


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (b-double-e)*

thanks...

Were you at waterfest? I didn't see you or your car...


----------



## b-double-e (May 30, 2004)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

no, i havent returned to waterfest since 04 when the beetles got stuffed into the back corner, & we both got sny'd by the blue vinyl covered "racecar". http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
i remember you splittin outta there just as salty as i was!
heres a pik from my last visit to waterfest.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (b-double-e)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b-double-e* »_no, i havent returned to waterfest since 04 when the beetles got stuffed into the back corner, & we both got sny'd by the blue vinyl covered "racecar". http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
i remember you splittin outta there just as salty as i was!
heres a pik from my last visit to waterfest.









yeah i remember that year. I was pissed off


----------



## b-double-e (May 30, 2004)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

h20 this year?
i have fingers crossed.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (b-double-e)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b-double-e* »_no, i havent returned to waterfest since 04 when the beetles got stuffed into the back corner, & we both got sny'd by the blue vinyl covered "racecar". http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
i remember you splittin outta there just as salty as i was!
heres a pik from my last visit to waterfest.









Very nice car! Yeah, it never ceases to amaze me the cars some judges gravitate toward, and choose over others.







Oh well, guess that all part of the "Show Game".








"Hollywood"


----------

